

CEO salary =  0,5 * board of director salary (No logic at all in Belgium) - NicoJuicy
http://translate.googleusercontent.com/translate_c?depth=1&nv=1&rurl=translate.google.be&sl=auto&tl=en&u=http://m.nieuwsblad.be/cnt/DMF20131220_013&usg=ALkJrhh0tix6h4ymi6KyMi73zEzydNImZA

======
NicoJuicy
Some explanation, Politicians limited the salary for ceo's of public companies
where the governement has 51 % of the stocks. Interesting fact, there is a
politician in the board of the directors.. oh yeah, there are elections
soon...

Remember the county with the world record without governement. Jup, that was
Belgium :-)

